# أفيدونا فى أجهزة التعقيم ...



## ابو بسملة (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجوا الأفادة عن التعقيم وأنواعه والبرامج المستخدمه وبعض اأنواع الأجهزة ان أمكن....ولكم جزيل الشكر.......أخوكم أبو بسمله.:33:


----------



## رحال حول العالم (2 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اعرف من انواع التعقيم ما يلى 
1- التعقيم بالتسخين لدرجات حرارة عالية .
2- التعقيم بالتسخين و الضغط المرتفع .
3- التعقيم باستخدام الموجات فوق الصوتية و غالبا عند ترددات اعلى من 10 MHz .
4- التعقيم باستخدام المحاليل المطهرة .


----------



## العدوى (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يوجد أنواع عديدة من أجهزة التعقيم منها القديم الذى يعمل على اللهب ويحمل درم واحد ومنها مايحمل اثنان ومنها الذى يعمل على بالسخانات وتكون علب التعقيم الخاصة به من حجم (22*22&16*16)
ونوع مركزى والذى يعمل بضغط كبير ويحمل أكتر من علبتين من الحجم الكبير(36*36) ومن حيث الحرارة يعمل بعد ضغط 2بار.
كما يوجد أنواع منها (الروسى&الصينى&المصرى& الفرنسى)


----------



## ابو بسملة (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*أجهزة التعقيم*

ما نوع الجهاز المصرى وأسم الشركة وكيف يعمل.....هل بالبخار ....أو بالغاز......أم ماذا.

وجزاكم الله خيرا 





أخوكم ابوبسمله:33:


----------



## العدوى (10 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
أجهزة التعقيم المصرى منها الذى يعمل بالغاز أى عن طريق أسطوانات الغاز وهو ألأكثر شيوعا واستخداما فى العيادات الخاصة وذلك لقلة تكلفة الغاز.
النوع الثانى الذى يعمل بالكهرباء ومعظم استعماله فى المستشفيات الخاصة والعيادات الخاصة المجهزة للقيام بالجراحات المختلفة.
يتم تصنيع هذه ألأجهزة المحلية فى مدن مثل المنصورة فى محافظة الدقهلية فى مصر.
ضغط البخار يزيد عن 2.2بار
من المعروف أن أجهزة التغقيم المركزى تعمل بالكهرباء ويكون لها لوحة كهرباء خاصة بها.
وما يعمل منها بالغاز يكون فى الوحدات الصحية والعيادات البسيطة.
ويتكون الجهاز من:
1-البودى الخارجى ويكون من (الصاج&s.s)ومثبت عليه العداد الذى يبين قيمة الضغط الداخلى وكذلك مبين منسوب الماء فى الجهاز.
2-الغطاء ويكون مثبت بواسطة مسامير صلب ومثبت به ايدى من المسامير الزودة بجلد من الكاوتش حتى لا تسخن .
3-البودى الداخلى ويكون دائما من مادة s.sوبه وصلة العداد الخارجى (عداد الضغط).
4-وسيلة التسخين:
أ-السخان ويكون قدرته تزيد عن ال1000و ات وموصل بالدائرةالكهربائية التى تكون موصله مع لوحة البيان الخارجية السخان منه أنواع مختلفة وقدرات مختلفة فمنه الصينى&التركى&المحلى&ألأيطالى وهو ألأجود وألأغلى ثمنا واطول عمرا فى العمل مع ألأستخدام الجيد.
ب-شعلة تكون من عين واحدة ومثبتة على قاعدة تحت الجهاز وممكن استخدام شعله عادية وموصلة على اسطوانة الغاز.


----------



## العدوى (10 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
أجهزة التعقيم المصرى منها الذى يعمل بالغاز أى عن طريق أسطوانات الغاز وهو ألأكثر شيوعا واستخداما فى العيادات الخاصة وذلك لقلة تكلفة الغاز.
النوع الثانى الذى يعمل بالكهرباء ومعظم استعماله فى المستشفيات الخاصة والعيادات الخاصة المجهزة للقيام بالجراحات المختلفة.
يتم تصنيع هذه ألأجهزة المحلية فى مدن مثل المنصورة فى محافظة الدقهلية فى مصر.
ضغط البخار يزيد عن 2.2بار
من المعروف أن أجهزة التغقيم المركزى تعمل بالكهرباء ويكون لها لوحة كهرباء خاصة بها.
وما يعمل منها بالغاز يكون فى الوحدات الصحية والعيادات البسيطة.
ويتكون الجهاز من:
1-البودى الخارجى ويكون من (الصاج&s.s)ومثبت عليه العداد الذى يبين قيمة الضغط الداخلى وكذلك مبين منسوب الماء فى الجهاز.
2-الغطاء ويكون مثبت بواسطة مسامير صلب ومثبت به ايدى من المسامير الزودة بجلد من الكاوتش حتى لا تسخن .
3-البودى الداخلى ويكون دائما من مادة s.sوبه وصلة العداد الخارجى (عداد الضغط).
4-وسيلة التسخين:
أ-السخان ويكون قدرته تزيد عن ال1000و ات وموصل بالدائرةالكهربائية التى تكون موصله مع لوحة البيان الخارجية السخان منه أنواع مختلفة وقدرات مختلفة فمنه الصينى&التركى&المحلى&ألأيطالى وهو ألأجود وألأغلى ثمنا واطول عمرا فى العمل مع ألأستخدام الجيد.
ب-شعلة تكون من عين واحدة ومثبتة على قاعدة تحت الجهاز وممكن استخدام شعله عادية وموصلة على اسطوانة الغاز.
ب-


----------

